# Alum Creek Res Spot Stealerz



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

Trolled alum this morning for a few hours for the first time in my new boat. As soon as I caught a nice saugeye, two really talented looney tunes came along and parked right in the spot I hooked up. So after screwing around trying to undo the crankbait from the net and get the fish in the live well, going back over my spot was impossible. Next time I'll just let the fish flop around until I'm done working my troll line. Can't drift off your spot for 2 minutes before the vultures start circling.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

tpat said:


> Trolled alum this morning for a few hours for the first time in my new boat. As soon as I caught a nice saugeye, two really talented looney tunes came along and parked right in the spot I hooked up. So after screwing around trying to undo the crankbait from the net and get the fish in the live well, going back over my spot was impossible. Next time I'll just let the fish flop around until I'm done working my troll line. Can't drift off your spot for 2 minutes before the vultures start circling.


I saugeye fished alum one time this spring for saugeye. Pulled up to flat with my buddy,both in kayaks. I catch one as a aluminum ranger all decked out for saugeye pulls up,then another boat with 2 guys in it(I knew who they were from fishing locally). They kept so close i could of spit on them,trying to cast were i was casting. I popped one more,then just kind of quit fishing. Me an my buddy positioned our kayaks so they couldnt get up shallow. But man. If i was in a boat an able to spot hop I could think of a dozen better spots. A few within sight of were we was at. The 2 guys in a boat knew what they were doing. They have actually won a couple tournies recently. The guy in the ranger at least acted like he knew what hewas doing. The point is they did not care on bit at all. I wanted to say something, lol but kinda helpless in a kayak vs a big motor boat. So we just did the best we could to hold our spots. Until they realized we was not budging....
After that I started hitting buckeye again. The traffic is worste,but tge coves an channels are more hidden. 
Hate that it happens.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

If you can help it, especially at Alum you don't want another fisherman to see you catch a fish! 
Pretty crude to set up on top of anyone, but especially bank anglers or kayak anglers. People are rude!


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

crittergitter said:


> If you can help it, especially at Alum you don't want another fisherman to see you catch a fish!
> Pretty crude to set up on top of anyone, but especially bank anglers or kayak anglers. People are rude!


Yep. Noted. You'll notice I spelled Spot Stealerz with a Z because I figured they had a whole brand of thievery, so if they didn't have a name yet, just a suggestion. They kind of came out of nowhere too...like they had binoculars on the other side of the lake. Its kind of comical to think someone would go through so much effort to not have to try to locate fish themselves.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Courtesy and etiquette on our lakes is definitely lacking. It not exclusive to Alum, I see it on my local lakes too (Rocky Fork and Paint Creek ). I truly try to honor other people's position and give way to spots when others have established a trolling run, drift or anchor set. I wish I could say I was given the same consideration in return, but it is not the norm. My buddy even gets aggravated at me and says I'm too cautious. Here is my guidelines:

Never cut off someone's trolling line. It's pretty easy to see the line someone is on and where they are headed. If you want a piece of the spot then line up 200 feet behind them and run with them, when they turn you give way and let them have their return line. I will even ask at times if I can work a line with someone.

Never anchor behind someone you saw catch a fish on a line, you know they are coming back. If you want to anchor, do it off line, but close enough to fish.

Never run within a cast or trolling line distance of an established boat. My rule is at least three times a normal cast from anchored boats and twice a normal trolling line ( as I said 200 ft ).

If multiple boats are already on a spot move on, more is not better.

If you want to share a spot ease up and ask. I do believe in dibs, first come first serve.

I once shared a semi-secret spot with a guy I new and one day arrived with no one around and set an anchor. Shortly the guy I told shows up and starts trolling. I knew the usual trolling line so I pulled anchor and moved slightly off line. I got a couple drive bys and I hear a kerplunk beside me and I turn to see the passenger had cast a lure at me and he then made a SOB comment. I decided to move to another spot and give way, as I had known this guy for years and didn't want any hard feelings. I later saw him and I asked him what the heck gives and he apologized and blamed the guy with him. I actually named the spot after him as an inside joke, but I did ask him when the hell he got a deed to that cove. I have never shared info with him again and he knows why. Was I wrong setting an anchor when no one was even in sight, I don't think so. Nor was I obligated to move, but I did. Heyy fishing is supposed to be fun.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

It's the world of me me me. Some people just dont get it or care


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

TPAT - That seems to be the norm anymore at Alum. I have had that happen to me crappie fishing twice this year and bass fishing once.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

It’s always been an issue, and is just getting worse. We try not to broadcast when we catch fish to avoid being over run. Try this when you have a few minutes and want a chuckle-get your net out and start sticking it in and out of the water several times over a couple minute period. Open and close your cooler several times. Then toss out a marker bouy. Last time I did that on Alum 2 boats came flying in on me. Then I left the area and let them work it over. I went back and got my bouy later. One time I did that and they took my bouy.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

hmmm muddy.....never thought of decoying them to a dead zone.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Dad always hid catching for that very reason, unless a big fish with just slow down the troll and bring in the fish , with a quick net job or flip in.... a friend drives me nuts stands to bring the fish in or if I'm hooked up stands with the net waiting to get boat side..... he just doesn't understand


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

best time to fish Alum is at night, we trolled a few weeks ago and did real well, no other boats around, didn't see anyone.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

odell daniel said:


> best time to fish Alum is at night, we trolled a few weeks ago and did real well, no other boats around, didn't see anyone.


Very true statement


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

Got another dandy saugeye this morning. Must be coincidence, but its an awfully funny coincidence...guess who shows up moments later? The Spot Stealer! Same boat, same motor, I know it was the same guy. So we moved. No fish at the new spot, but guess who comes buzzing in again! SS 4 Life! 20" on the saugeye.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

My buddy had a phrase that fits this discussion. 

“F ‘em and feed ‘em beans”. 

RIP, Roger.


----------



## Feedbag (Oct 14, 2006)

I would rather get skunked (which I achieve regularly) than shadow someone around the lake.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I’d have to agree with the gentleman that posted earlier that night time is a great time to fish Alum. Before I moved away from Columbus last Spring, night is the only time I would touch Alum. And I got into more than Saugeye, I would do well with Crappie, LMB, some Smallies, and a couple Muskie as well. I miss night fishing at that lake so much. I’m now living in a suburb of Cleveland and yeah, I have the BIG lake and do really well catching Walleye from shore up here Fall and Spring. However, if I had a boat that was compatible with Lake Erie, I would probably go out and target Perch a lot as well. But other than Lake Erie, inland lakes are far and few between up here within an hour to 1.5 hours. That’s why I loved living 25 minutes from Alum when I was down there. Had a chance to catch various types of species.

And I know it’s a little off topic, but I used to fish the rivers and creeks that ran through Columbus and do real well catching Smallies. Man, I didn’t realize how good I had it River/Creek Smallie fishing around Columbus until I moved up here. Yeah some Lake Erie Smallies move into the tributaries to spawn in April, May, and a little June. Other than that, there’s not many resident Smallies in the tribs at all.

All and all, Alum is a great fishery and I miss it all the time. I know you guys probably think I’m crazy having Lake Erie in my backyard, but really, I prefer Alum (especially Alum night fishing!). And boating/fishing etiquette has become a bigger problem. Someone said it already, but really it’s because all of these ‘me, me, me!’ people that just don’t get it. I wish there was a resolution, but more and more people have this notion that it’s America and a free country and I will or will not do something if it infringes on my rights. Don’t worry, I’m not going to go any further into that. What I’m trying to say is more and more people these days see you catch a fish and roll up into your spot because you don’t own the spot and they have just as much a right to move in and fish it if they please. This is where fishing etiquette is disappearing..

I hope it gets better for y’all down at Alum and if you could post some pics of some good Alum fish or shoot me a message - I really do miss the place!

Happy fishing and take care!
-Matt


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Keep a couple of carp on a stringer and when they pull up on you, just lift up the stringer and tell them you are having a great day and that you catch these in this spot all the time.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2020)

Every day I’ve seen this post but I can’t figure how if someone is trolling he owns a certain spot on the lake,give it a rest.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

Im with Muddy.. mark the spot on your gps then drift off it and drop a marker buoy to handle the other fisherman. Not as useful at a smaller lake like Alum, but popping out a makeshift marker like a painted milk jug with no weight to bottom is an old tactic at Erie. Let the current take it and watch the city of boats follow it across the lake away from your spot.

The way the lakes have been this year with rude people EVERYWHERE... pleasure boaters and fishermen... it's hard to be motivated to head to the lake on the weekend


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

D Barnhart said:


> Every day I’ve seen this post but I can’t figure how if someone is trolling he owns a certain spot on the lake,give it a rest.


I’ll explain it so you know! When your trolling on a given Contour line or Aong a particular bank and you catch fish, then someone see’s you catch said fish then zooms in and sets up shop right where said fish was caught. Normally when trollers know what they are doing they have a set area they are trolling for awhile. And they go over that area several times. This isn’t Erie which is wide open with walleye for miles in each direction, mind you. This is pickin at small pods of fish in inland reservoirs. When trolling you can’t just catch a fish and turn on a dime to go back over that spot! Nobody said anything about owning a spot. It’s called courtesy!! It’s becoming hard to find in any form these days!! Now we know where you stand on that issue.


----------



## kwizzle (Apr 7, 2012)

Trolling is a very effective way to cover water and locate fish. That being said its probably my favorite way to target eyes on alum, I can't even tell you how many times I've been cut off and anchored in front of while running a line. So inconsiderate and disrespectful people see me running three or four lines and anchor 50 yards in front of me. Seems like it would be real easy to let a troller pass by and then anchor behind them. Main lake points seem to be the prime location for said offense, haven't fished alum for over a month because I was sick of the a-holes. My golf game has improved greatly .


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I agree, it's not a possessive attitude it just a matter of treating others like you want to be treated....it was once known as kindness


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

we were fishing Alum tuesday night, my buddy is a new boater, he's about as courteous as a fisherman can be. We spot locked on a point and were jigging and I seen the bass club coming, there was a guy trolling a couple hundred yds away so I told my buddy to watch what happens, right on Q everyone of these bass boats flew by us 55 mph within 50 yds cut off the troller, throwing wake, We know all about the lack of courtesy at Alum, the bass club didn't didn't have to come within 500 yds of us.....south pool is huge. Thats why my favorite time to fish Alum is at night


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

D Barnhart said:


> Every day I’ve seen this post but I can’t figure how if someone is trolling he owns a certain spot on the lake,give it a rest.



Common sense and a small amount of manners is all it takes. When I am fishing a spot it belongs to me until I make the choice to go. Now I have made exceptions for tourney fishermen in the past.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Yup got my deed the other day

*Special Warranty Deed Form*

This Deed is made on this day of _fishing , 2020__, between the Grantor _State  of address
__________________________________________________Anywhere I want______ and the Grantee ____________________Me_____ of address where I am

For consideration of the sum of $ _ because I say so, the Grantor hereby grant, bargain, sell and convey the following described *Fishing Spot* to the Grantee forever:

Property Address:
_________________ Any Lake or Stream____________

Legal Description:
____________________The spot I am currently fishing_________________



TO HAVE AND TO HOLD the same in fee simple forever.

AND Grantor hereby covenants with Grantee that Grantor is lawfully seized of the above described spot in fee simple and that Grantor has good right and lawful authority to sell and convey the property. Grantor hereby warrants and agrees to forever defend the right and title to the above described spot unto the said Grantee against the lawful claims of all persons claiming by, through or under the Grantor, but not otherwise.

EXECUTED this day of __ Whenever____, 2020__.


Grantor Name: ________Owner_________________

Grantor Signature: _____Owner____________________


Witness Name: ___B.A. Bass_______

Witness Signature: _____B.A Bass__________


STATE OF ___________________Higher______

COUNTY OF ____________There_____________

On this day, personally appeared before me, __________Whoever_______________, to me known to be the person(s) described in and who executed the within instrument, and acknowledged that he/she signed the same as his/her voluntary act and deed, for the uses and purposes therein mentioned.

Witness my hand and official seal hereto affixed on this day of ________Whenever_______, 2020_.


Notary's Public Signature: ________Whoever_________________

My commission expires ________never_______.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

I enjoy trolling alum as much as the next guy and get frustrated when other trollers cut me off, but at the same time I know there are only so many good points and plenty more fishermen that know to fish them. Where I get more frustrated is going to Hoover and having pontoons come from the other side of the lake over to the side I'm trollimg and come at me head on when there's no other boats to avoid and they're just pleasure boating. 


Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Shame people are not more considerate of others, have had the same thing happen to me many times while bank fishing, I am convinced these folks know what they are doing, know it’s a douche move but don’t give 2 shi&s about it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2020)

We need a sight just for crying


----------



## oldroller (Nov 6, 2005)

D Barnhart said:


> We need a sight just for crying


----------



## oldroller (Nov 6, 2005)

My wife had a lung transplant at the ohio state hospital ,my daughter has been with her from the start.She is improving after some major setbacks & getting stronger.We have been up there ( mostly my daughter & her ) since mid July.She is feeling well enough to take a short ride and get some fresh air,my daughter & I love to fish.Where would be a good place to go for an hour or two to bank fish?mostly to get out of our rental for a while.Tank you for any replies,,we are so blessed that is is finally recovering but it has been a very scary thing to go through.thanks again


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

I hate people. I love dogs.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

This thread... “why I fish at Erie”.

When I started boat fishing 40 years ago I thought it was crowded then. Now I absolutely can’t stand fishing central Ohio. It’s really too bad as there is some great water here. 
I go fishing for the overall experience. Catching fish is a bonus... It’s those inconsiderate folks described above that ruin that experience.
At least with fall coming a few of those folks will go away...


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2020)

I would like to troll Alum this weekend but am afraid I might fish in the wrong place and steal someone’s spot so I’ll go to Erie.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

D Barnhart said:


> I would like to troll Alum this weekend but am afraid I might fish in the wrong place and steal someone’s spot so I’ll go to Erie.


I remember seeing you fish with my dad and I. I’m not worried about you stealing anything. You were rude and arrogant then (years ago) and now it seems you are the same. Guess not much changes with certain people.

Be respectful and most importantly have FUN fishing. This sport is about sharing...the lake, your spots and techniques so that everyone can enjoy and be successful. Fish move constantly. I am not one to hold my secrets close to my chest and will willingly share with another struggling angler because the next day I’m usually the struggling angler. Many people here are passionate about those things as are most sportsmen.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Contour trolling like Mike said is so important certain times of the year. When others move in on a spot, it is annoying and rude. That being said, setting up and casting can be a great way to access that same pod of fish on a small body of water. Think outside the box!


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2020)

Brahmabull71 said:


> I remember seeing you fish with my dad and I. I’m not worried about you stealing anything. You were rude and arrogant then (years ago) and now it seems you are the same. Guess not much changes with certain people.
> 
> Be respectful and most importantly have FUN fishing. This sport is about sharing...the lake, your spots and techniques so that everyone can enjoy and be successful. Fish move constantly. I am not one to hold my secrets close to my chest and will willingly share with another struggling angler because the next day I’m usually the struggling angler. Many people here are passionate about those things as are most sportsmen.[/


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2020)

Can I ask who is your dad that I used to take fishing?i can’t think who he might be because I used to fish out of a canoe.My remarks were uncalled for.


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

oldroller said:


> My wife had a lung transplant at the ohio state hospital ,my daughter has been with her from the start.She is improving after some major setbacks & getting stronger.We have been up there ( mostly my daughter & her ) since mid July.She is feeling well enough to take a short ride and get some fresh air,my daughter & I love to fish.Where would be a good place to go for an hour or two to bank fish?mostly to get out of our rental for a while.Tank you for any replies,,we are so blessed that is is finally recovering but it has been a very scary thing to go through.thanks again



I pray your wife has continued to improve oldroller. Definitely tough to go through. Take care.
Sandra


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I’ll explain it so you know! When your trolling on a given Contour line or Aong a particular bank and you catch fish, then someone see’s you catch said fish then zooms in and sets up shop right where said fish was caught. Normally when trollers know what they are doing they have a set area they are trolling for awhile. And they go over that area several times. This isn’t Erie which is wide open with walleye for miles in each direction, mind you. This is pickin at small pods of fish in inland reservoirs. When trolling you can’t just catch a fish and turn on a dime to go back over that spot! Nobody said anything about owning a spot. It’s called courtesy!! It’s becoming hard to find in any form these days!! Now we know where you stand on that issue.


I have had the exact opposite happen get to the spot first thing in the morning no one on the lake Spot lock on it catching fish and along comes a troller with his bow mount trolling the contour pre programmed . The guy starts about 50 ft from me telling me that his trolling motor is preprogrammed and I am in his way ! LOL He comes so close he has to reel his poles in or they are going to break up against my boat as I am reeling in fish ! I didn’t move and he didn’t make another troll thru. I don’t care how close you come trolling or you can stop right next to me I DONT CARE as long as I don’t have to stop fishing because of you ! BUT don’t ask me to MOVE !SAYING this I would never do what this thread is talking about BUT I have seen many people park right on top of a spot after watching someone troll and catch one .


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Gottago fall doesn't make a difference. We hold dock tourneys starting the beginning of November usually thru to beginning of January. We use ice gear and have to fish vertically to simulate ice fishing. Have had boats come into the cove and cast at the steel pylon we are fishing. There are probably 20 of those huge pylons of which we might have guys fishing at three and yet they will cast at the ones we are fishing. Actually had a boat one time pull in and tie off 4 feet from me to go use the restroom when there was room to dock 40 boats without being within 20 feet of any of us fishing on the docks.


----------



## sjwano (Sep 13, 2018)

C J Hughes said:


> I have had the exact opposite happen get to the spot first thing in the morning no one on the lake Spot lock on it catching fish and along comes a troller with his bow mount trolling the contour pre programmed . The guy starts about 50 ft from me telling me that his trolling motor is preprogrammed and I am in his way ! LOL He comes so close he has to reel his poles in or they are going to break up against my boat as I am reeling in fish ! I didn’t move and he didn’t make another troll thru. I don’t care how close you come trolling or you can stop right next to me I DONT CARE as long as I don’t have to stop fishing because of you ! BUT don’t ask me to MOVE !SAYING this I would never do what this thread is talking about BUT I have seen many people park right on top of a spot after watching someone troll and catch one .


If someone is anchored it doesn't matter if you have pre-programmed a course or are navigating yourself, you have to make a choice to stop, go deeper, or go shallower (assuming you're following a countour line adjacent to shore line). No single troller has the right of way because of a programmed route, doesn't matter if you're on a small lake or Lake Erie. I don't have the right of way in my lane on the highway just becuase I hit the cruise control button. 

Now for me I am usually fishing out of my kayak, and I find other trollers tend to want to play chicken with me on trolling lines. It is fine, I can maneuver pretty well but no one has ownership of a specific fishing point or line on the lake! Honestly jet skis and pleasure cruisers cause 5X more issues for me. I don't want to generalize, but I have had a handful of bad experiences with muskie trollers rolling at 4mph. I hate to say that as I like to muskie fish myself, it just seems I've bumped into a few set on pushing the limits than most other trollers/drifters I encounter. Maybe just a few bad apples I've encountered. Most experienced trollers are very kind and don't want their lines fouled as much as you do not!

Caesar's Creek is the worst for this IMO. Similar to Alum in my limited experience.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

The rules of the water

Responsibilities Between Vessels (OAC 1501:47-2-18)Except for narrow channel and overtaking rules:A power vessel underway shall keep out of the way of a:• Vessel not under command,• Vessel restricted in its ability to maneuver,• Vessel engaged in commercial fishing,• Sailing vessel.A sailing vessel underway shall keep out of the way of a:• Vessel not under command,• Vessel restricted in its ability to maneuver,• Vessel engaged in commercial fishing.A vessel engaged in commercial fishing shall keep out of the way of a:• Vessel not under command,• Vessel restricted in its ability to maneuver

All hand powered watercraft fall in the "Vessel restricted in its ability to maneuver," category and a boat under power gives way too it. It's simply so people don't get run over. In addition Anchored boats are not under command. At least this is what I was taught and the law seems to say that to me. So if your on a trolling line and a Kayak comes into you path, you are the one that gives way and the same for an anchored boat. They can not react fast enough to avoid a collision. Any ranger or watercraft officer will explain this to you in writing if you are ever involved in an incident under these conditions, and you'll get to tell a judge about how unfair it is. 

https://ohiodnr.gov/static/documents/watercraft/OhioBoatOperatorsGuide.pdf


----------

